

Motorola's new smartphones and watch could impact global markets - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2603132/opensource-subnet/how-motorolas-new-smartphones-and-watch-could-impact-global-markets.html#twitter

======
stevep2007
At 2:00 a.m. EST today, Motorola’s product announcement went live to give
equal attention to mature and emerging markets. The timing of the announcement
is indicative of Motorola’s aspirations to increase its brand throughout the
world with Lenovo.

